# Smoking Pork Butt Time Question



## jfreeman825 (Sep 6, 2015)

I am using a recipe that calls for a 5-7 lb pork butt to be smoked for 6-8 hours. I am having more people over than 8, so I purchased a 12 lb pork butt. How much extra time should I smoke it? Will 9 hours work?


----------



## thesmokist (Sep 6, 2015)

1 to 1 1/2 a lb @225.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2015)

Save yourself some heartache and smoke that baby at 300-325F.  At 225F a 12 lb butt could take up to 20-24 hours to reach an IT of 200-205F.  At 300-325F it will be closer to 9-10 hours and still be just as good. Remember to start early enough that the butt can rest for 1-3 hours in a cooler.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Save yourself some heartache and smoke that baby at 300-325F.  At 225F a 12 lb butt could take up to 20-24 hours to reach an IT of 200-205F.  At 300-325F it will be closer to 9-10 hours and still be just as good. Remember to start early enough that the butt can rest for 1-3 hours in a cooler.


This is accurate...At 225-250°F a 8-12lb Butt will usually take the better part of 2 hours a pound to get to an internal temp (IT) of 205°. The only way to get to 1 hr/lb is to smoke at 300°+...JJ


----------

